# Priming a Flat roof, Roof Repair Primer Application on Flat Roof



## epdmroof (Oct 17, 2017)

*Priming a Flat roof, Roof Repair Primer Application on Flat Roof*
Application of primer on a flat roof. Primer is a preparatory coating that is applied to certain roof substrates prior to applying the coating. The primer ensures better adhesion of coating to the surface. Primer increases durability, and provides additional protection. http://www.fixallroofs.com for further details and orders.
*Watch this: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3u1WctlQqtE*


----------

